# wet scrubber for AR



## fishstick (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone have a good plan for an inexpensive scrubber for AR. I am doing relatively small scale refining and have seen kits/plans sold of Ebay. I figure someone on here probably has a much better set up and if you would like to share, I'd greatly appreciate. Thank you!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum,

If you do a quick search on the forum, you will find many posts on this subject. It is something that has been discussed extensively. There are posts on several different solutions that would work to scrub NOx gases that AR creates when digesting metals.

Scott


----------

